# Goldorfe



## froggi (25. Aug. 2009)

Wie lange benötigt der Laich einer __ Goldorfe bis sich der Fisch entwickelt?


----------



## CoolNiro (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Goldorfe*

15-20 Tage


----------



## SusiS. (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Goldorfe*

Und wie lange bis aus einem ca. 10 cm langen Fisch 
einer im Bereich  von 30 - 50 cm wird ?

Wir haben heute 5 Goldorfen eingesetzt und ich bin am überlegen mich  wieder von den Fischen zu trennen, die erscheine mir doch recht groß für einen Teich wenn sie mal ausgewachsen sind.

Leider habe ich mich auf die Angaben des Fachgeschäftes für Teichfische verlassen, dass die nicht größer wie 15-20 cm werden, denn eigentlich wollten wir zu unseren Karauschen, Bitterlingen und Stichlingen, __ Moderlieschen einsetzen.


----------



## 8er-moni (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Goldorfe*

Hallo Susi!

Herzlich willkommen hier im Forum!
Unsre Goldorfen wurden nicht soooo groß ("nur" 25-30 cm) - was WIR aber damals nicht wussten war, dass sie sich so rasant vermehren ..... und das "Einfangen" nahezu aussichtslos war oops - aus 6 mach sehr, sehr viele innerhalb von 2-3 Jahren


----------



## Digicat (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Goldorfe*

Servus



> Wie lange benötigt der Laich einer Goldorfe bis sich der Fisch entwickelt?


Keine Ahnung



> Und wie lange bis aus einem ca. 10 cm langen Fisch
> einer im Bereich von 30 - 50 cm wird ?


Bei mir am ehemaligen Schwimmteich brauchten sie 2 Jahre, allerdings bei guter Fütterung

@ Susi: Herzlich Willkommen



> .... was WIR aber damals nicht wussten war, dass sie sich so rasant vermehren ..... und das "Einfangen" nahezu aussichtslos war  - aus 6 mach sehr, sehr viele innerhalb von 2-3 Jahren


Kann ich nicht bestätigen ... Wir hatten gerade mal in 3 Jahren 1 Jungfisch von 30 Altfischen


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Goldorfe*

Wer mehr wissen will über die Goldorfe,
welche einen Zuchtform des __ Aland oder
__ Nerfling ist kann hier mal lesen oder auf
vielen anderen Seiten über den Aland.

http://www.fischinfos.de/aaland.html

Gruß
Andy


----------



## SusiS. (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Goldorfe*

Hallo,

ich weiss jetzt nicht was wir machen sollen. Wobei zu sehen sind die kleinen Goldorfen zur Zeit nicht, was ich aber machen werde ist am Montag beim Teichladen anrufen und mal fragen was sie mir da verkauft haben. 

Ist es nun Glück, dass es nur 5 Exemplare sind  und wie bekommen wir die wieder aus dem Teich, wenn sich die Jungs und Mädels nicht blicken lasen *grübel* 

Wie ich gelesen habe, fressen die auch die Kaulquappen und  womöglich die Schneckenbrut, sehr ärgerlich das ganze oder einfach der Natur ihren Lauf lassen, denn gefüttert wird bei uns nur ab und zu, um zu sehen, ob noch alle Fische da sind und gesund aussehen. 

Da wir so wenig wie möglich in den Teich eingreifen möchten, außer mal, dann aber nur wenn es etwas mehr wird, Algen abfischen, müssen sich die Teichbewohner selber verpflegen.

Da bin ich jetzt  doch ratlos mit den Goldorfen....

Danke für eure Willkommensgrüße


----------



## Digicat (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Goldorfe*

Servus Susi

Nachdem bei mir die Goldorfen 250.000 Liter zum schwimmen hatten und ich gesehen habe wie wohl die sich darin gefühlt haben ... ja die hatten massig Platz ... denke ich das sie sich als elegante Schwimmer bei Dir nicht wirklich "wohlfühlen" werden.
Ich würde sie wieder abfischen und an Teichbesitzer mit einem erheblich größeren Teich abgeben oder an den Händler retounieren (wenn es noch geht).


----------

